

Show HN: a semantic wiki built with Django/Python - mende

We're working on this side project which allows users to create &#38; edit their academic genealogy. Essentially it is a semantic wiki powered by Django/Python. So far all the basic wiki functions like CRUD, tracking edit history, diff different versions, reverting back to previous version, etc are completed.<p>Here is a demo: http://phdtree.org/<p>Would appreciate it if anyone can provide feedback/comments/suggestions. Many thanks!!
======
sue8020
I may be narrowed minded, but how is this demo site related to "semantic
wiki"? Couldn't really see the connection here.

~~~
dgunn
Semantic is really just a buzz word. People say their projects are "semantic"
all the time. The word is becoming meaningless. I can see how it's a wiki...
It's a database people can edit. Not sure how it's semantic.

------
chris_gogreen
The family tree is semantic by nature, it shows the relationships between
"entities". But you might have been joking?

~~~
mende
Joking about what?

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://phdtree.org/>

------
chris_gogreen
Is your data stored in a graph database? Because that would be cool.

------
ningjingzhiyuan
Great， let's take a look.

